# Girlfireinds dressing slutty



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I was watching Got to Dance last night and once again Kimberly Wyatt was dressed like a stripper. Now I have no issue with women wanting to show their figures but I do think that there's a time and a place. Maybe I'm just uptight? I don't think that she should be wearing mock stockings anf suspenders & mini skirt whilst auditioning performers. Now I know that it's tv blah blah blah and that she's a famous performer but it did get me into a discussion about when it's appropriate to dress like a slut.

Admittedly I'm quite reserved compared to most with my clothing when out in public and save the revealing stuff for my man. But he said that he'd absolutely love it if I dressed like, well I guess, a slut when out and about. I would have thought that guys would prefer their girlfirends to keep that for their boyfriends and not for the rest of the world to see.

What are your thoughts? Do you prefer your women to save it for you alone or to flaunt it to everyone?


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

Flaunt it to everyone, as long as she's hot. If you've got a fit girl on your arm that everyone's admiring you feel like a boss


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Some guys may want to show off what they have which make them feel great. But personally I'd like it for my eyes only. I doubt he would like guys staring as eventually it would wind him up.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

She can do what/dress how she wants and anyone can talk to her. It's how she acts upon it that determines if I am displeased or not. She's [usually] very good though. Dresses nice. I haven't ever had to say "darling, you look like a hooker".


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Very much depends, my ex gf was a blond hottie with big fake tits and i liked it when she wore slutty clothes as she was with me and if guys stared if even gave me an ego boost. However there was a few times where i ended up beating guys up who were being pricks / disrespectful. The girl i'm seeing at the moment, also stunning fake books, people will notice her very easily... 2 weeks ago i was in a club and every time i went for a pi55 some pr**k was coming over and kept asking for her number, after the 3rd time i lost it big time and had a word with him, he didn't come back. But to answer the question, it's good to see your girl looking hot, but not good if drunken guys comment, depends on where you go i suppose.

p.s Katy, please post of pics of slutty and none slutty so we can judge if you should be allowed to go out dressed like that


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Here here big mike totally agree.Your a long time dead so if you got it flaunt it as long as its not harming anyone else in life.


----------



## RiZzah (Aug 22, 2011)

When its in a form of entertainment, IE Dancers/Actors people making a living out of it, I think that's perfectly fine.

If my GF was going out dressed like that, with or without me, she wouldn't be my GF, she would be a shag.



> and if guys stared if even gave me an ego boost


I'd say that's a sign of insecurity, if you find that a positive.

I'm comfortable in myself enough not to need Ego boosts from other guys staring at my Mrs.

Just sayin'


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

i think it depends on the situation

but yeah i think most of the time i would rather them to look hot but reserved if that makes sense.

once in a while going out slutty is ok as its something diff and exciting but i bet if u dressed that way all the time and then all the hassle that comes with it , im sure the opinion would change

but if its at home yeah its all good


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm old fashioned that way , i'd rather my mrs Looks sexy without looking like a call girl out for business-the slutty look is when its our time.There seems to be a misconception with some girls nowadays that you look more sexy by showing more of your body-imoa fraid not, there's something extra special about a women showing just enough without giving too much away-think it comes down to having class or not.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

First off she's got to dress how she feels best. At the end of the day it's her clothes, her body, her choice. That being said if my fiance dressed like a slapper I wouldn't be impressed. In fact I wouldnt go out with her dressed like that. Not because I wan't it for my eyes only, but because dressing like a hooker means blokes will come on to you. Now I'm not a fighter, don't enjoy that rubbish, but theres a limit to how many comments and how many men can come on to the my missus before I snap and get into trouble.

Missus dressed like a slut = fights in town in my experience.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I prefer to walk with a girl that dresses nice with a little skin on show on occasion, rather than silly amounts of ars3 and cleave on show.

Little bit of off the shoulder or a nicely fitted dress is spot on imo.

I like when other men are envious of me for who I have on my arm, but not keen on them gawking at everything being on show.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

geeby112 said:


> Some guys may want to show off what they have which make them feel great. But personally I'd like it for my eyes only. I doubt he would like guys staring as eventually it would wind him up.


Well he's not the jealous type at all! I think he wants to show me off, which is flattering, but I personally feel uncomfortable with it. It's weird though, because when I was younger I would wear see through tops when out in clubs, and sluttly school girl outfits on St Trinians nights but at that time I was wanting to attract men but now I don't so don't see the point...and I don't really want to send out a message that I'm available for all to see! But then as he keeps saying, I won't always be a size 10! :laugh: Which I do dispute! But I won't always be 27! Maybe when I'm older I'll regret not making the most of my young appearance?


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

It's a bit degrading I find from the woman's point of view although some still dress that way. Up to you really, that's my opinion.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

husky said:


> I'm old fashioned that way , i'd rather my mrs Looks sexy without looking like a call girl out for business-the slutty look is when its our time.There seems to be a misconception with some girls nowadays that you look more sexy by showing more of your body-imoa fraid not, there's something extra special about a women showing just enough without giving too much away-think it comes down to having *class* or not.


That's how I feel...it's about being classy IMO. When I see all the celebs on tv I think that the more sophistocated women look better & like a natural beauty, than the ones trying so hard by showing the world their body.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Katy said:


> Well he's not the jealous type at all! I think he wants to show me off, which is flattering, but I personally feel uncomfortable with it. It's weird though, because when I was younger I would wear see through tops when out in clubs, and sluttly school girl outfits on St Trinians nights but at that time I was wanting to attract men but now I don't so don't see the point...and I don't really want to send out a message that I'm available for all to see! But then as he keeps saying, I won't always be a size 10! :laugh: Which I do dispute! But I won't always be 27! Maybe when I'm older I'll regret not making the most of my young appearance?


Any old piccies?,hay be happy your not expected to wear a burka(spell)!


----------



## RiZzah (Aug 22, 2011)

> Well he's not the jealous type at all! I think he wants to show me off, which is flattering, but I personally feel uncomfortable with it. It's weird though, because when I was younger I would wear see through tops when out in clubs, and sluttly school girl outfits on St Trinians nights but at that time I was wanting to attract men but now I don't so don't see the point...and I don't really want to send out a message that I'm available for all to see! But then as he keeps saying, I won't always be a size 10! Which I do dispute! But I won't always be 27! Maybe when I'm older I'll regret not making the most of my young appearance?


I think you're just being thoroughly respectable 

I can't stand the "LOOK AT ME" slutty types, 90% of them are overweight, what is WITH that?

Seriously there's no need for it, and any half decent bloke would never pull a woman who looks slutty to keep for his wife.

Sure, you'd pull it, and tap it, but you wouldn't want to KEEP it!

You're just acting like a woman, and not a chav or attention seeking girl!

If you're secure in yourself, you don't need to go looking for affirmation in the form of people looking at you.

Now, isn't being secure in yourself far more sexy than dressing like a slut?

Sure is to me!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

They take the right to dress skimpily in canada very seriously

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/women_shealth/8510743/These-slut-walk-women-are-simply-fighting-for-their-right-to-be-dirty.html


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Classy has its place, but so does slutty!

i love it when my mrs dresses slutty cos it doesnt happen often, so when it does its always going to be a late night


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

i think this thread needs pics and examples ....


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Wheyman said:


> They take the right to dress skimpily in canada very seriously
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/women_shealth/8510743/These-slut-walk-women-are-simply-fighting-for-their-right-to-be-dirty.html


Reps to the blokes on the march.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

If the man is a Londoner gangster and wears his trousers around his knees and lot of 'bling' (I cringe typing that word), maybe his girl is an extension of this... Myself, on the other hand, I like a girl that can dress smart, nothing sexier than a girl in a nice suit and skirt with sexy heels. It's sexy without being revealing in the slightest and leaves a lot to the imagination.

If I'm walking around town and I see a girl dressing trashy then, yea, I won't deny it does cross my mind but that's it, if I see a girl dressed in nice, smart clothes I feel I could actually hold an interesting conversation with her and have a nicer time.

My Mrs is a total geek, dresses very nice but a total freak in the bedroom, that's my little treat, I don't need her to display this to everyone.


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

****s me off when my GF goes out dressed slutty, shes calmed down abit now but still gets at me. Does not bother me when im out with her but its when she goes out wit her mates.

Advertising i see it as.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

RiZzah said:


> I think you're just being thoroughly respectable
> 
> I can't stand the "LOOK AT ME" slutty types, 90% of them are overweight, what is WITH that?
> 
> ...


Boy i feel shallow now,after reading this! :cursing:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Katy said:


> I was watching Got to Dance last night and once again Kimberly Wyatt was dressed like a stripper. Now I have no issue with women wanting to show their figures but I do think that there's a time and a place. Maybe I'm just uptight? I don't think that she should be wearing mock stockings anf suspenders & mini skirt whilst auditioning performers. Now I know that it's tv blah blah blah and that she's a famous performer but it did get me into a discussion about when it's appropriate to dress like a slut.
> 
> Admittedly I'm quite reserved compared to most with my clothing when out in public and save the revealing stuff for my man. But he said that he'd absolutely love it if I dressed like, well I guess, a slut when out and about. I would have thought that guys would prefer their girlfirends to keep that for their boyfriends and not for the rest of the world to see.
> 
> What are your thoughts? Do you prefer your women to save it for you alone or to flaunt it to everyone?


In all honesty if I see an attractive woman wearing little I do take a second look... am only human! That said though, more sexy than 'all on show' is the idea that what's there isn't cheap and available to all and that you have to earn the right to see it.

I prefer a bit of class and only occasional flaunting - more impact, more class, and greater sex appeal that way IMO.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Wouldnt take one home to meet the parents put it that way!!

Stay as you are Katy, my Victoria is the same, she has class mate!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

F.M.J said:


> If the man is a Londoner gangster and wears his trousers around his knees and lot of 'bling' (I cringe typing that word), maybe his girl is an extension of this... Myself, on the other hand, I like a girl that can dress smart, nothing sexier than a girl in a nice suit and skirt with sexy heels. It's sexy without being revealing in the slightest and leaves a lot to the imagination.
> 
> If I'm walking around town and I see a girl dressing trashy then, yea, I won't deny it does cross my mind but that's it, if I see a girl dressed in nice, smart clothes I feel I could actually hold an interesting conversation with her and have a nicer time.
> 
> My Mrs is a total geek, dresses very nice but a total freak in the bedroom, that's my little treat, I don't need her to display this to everyone.


Define the word "Freak"as used here with diagrams and photographic evidence please.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> I was watching Got to Dance last night and once again Kimberly Wyatt was dressed like a stripper. Now I have no issue with women wanting to show their figures but I do think that there's a time and a place. Maybe I'm just uptight? I don't think that she should be wearing mock stockings anf suspenders & mini skirt whilst auditioning performers. Now I know that it's tv blah blah blah and that she's a famous performer but it did get me into a discussion about when it's appropriate to dress like a slut.
> 
> Admittedly I'm quite reserved compared to most with my clothing when out in public and save the revealing stuff for my man. But he said that he'd absolutely love it if I dressed like, well I guess, a slut when out and about. I would have thought that guys would prefer their girlfirends to keep that for their boyfriends and not for the rest of the world to see.
> 
> What are your thoughts? Do you prefer your women to save it for you alone or to flaunt it to everyone?


im fairly old fashioned when it comes to stuff like that. i prefer my women to be sexy but not full in your face etc....


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

As long as its classy i don't mind, I know my girl and what she's like so I don't worry. And if your girl is beautiful blokes will look n there is nothing you can do about it lol she's with you not them. But if it's just down right tacky Vegas whore clothing then no I probs would suggest a change. Aint had not issues yet though.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

The last few times I've been out in town I've struggled to find a girl not wearing a tiny dress and massive heels, whatever size they are! I don't see the appeal of being slutty clones of each other, everyone looks the same at the moment. I'd rather wear something like skinny jeans, boots and a nice top (without loads of boobage on show!) which can show off a figure but not let it all hang out and add a sense of class and element of mystery to wonder what is under there. The sluttiest I've been was an extra button undone on a shirt to show a bit of bra!

Mind you, this is all theoretical at the moment as I'm in no state to show any part of me off!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Mrs says the rule is

"if legs are out, tits are hidden and vica versa"

suppose she is right cos if its all out, yeah i'll look, but id still be thinking, "dirty slag who thinks she is the s.hit".


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

didnt see the show but not sure i`d class the description as slutty


----------



## UKLifter88 (Sep 19, 2011)

If my GF was actually attractive I probably wouldn't mind. You get so many pr1cks doing that "you lookin at my bird" thing but I would be like "ohh yeah she's with me bitch"


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

yummymummy79 said:


> The last few times I've been out in town I've struggled to find a girl not wearing a tiny dress and massive heels, whatever size they are! I don't see the appeal of being slutty clones of each other, everyone looks the same at the moment. I'd rather wear something like skinny jeans, boots and a nice top (without loads of boobage on show!) which can show off a figure but not let it all hang out and add a sense of class and element of mystery to wonder what is under there. The sluttiest I've been was an extra button undone on a shirt to show a bit of bra!
> 
> Mind you, this is all theoretical at the moment as I'm in no state to show any part of me off!


From my point of view the women who stand out are not the clones in short skirts, but those who dress classy and show some uniqueness.

For me 'sluttiness' is only sexy when its a bit of roleplay kind of thing and not when its a full time occupation...


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

If she got it then flaunt it. Never see the problem when it comes to clothing. Let people wear what they like. Serious trust issues if you have a problem with the way your lady dresses.


----------



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

There's dressing like a slut and there's dressing sexy. My girlfriend would dress quite sexy when we go out, and I like that. Sexy and classy. But when I go out with my mates, I prefer all other girls to dress like complete sluts!


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm a pretty protective person, so like Raptor says above, I'd be more concerned about some bellend taking liberties purely because she was dressed in a certain way.


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

IronDan said:


> Issues? :whistling:


Not insecure i trust her, its just theres some sick people around.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Katy said:


> Well he's not the jealous type at all! I think he wants to show me off, which is flattering, but I personally feel uncomfortable with it. It's weird though, because when I was younger I would wear see through tops when out in clubs, and sluttly school girl outfits on St Trinians nights but at that time I was wanting to attract men but now I don't so don't see the point...and I don't really want to send out a message that I'm available for all to see! But then as he keeps saying, I won't always be a size 10! :laugh: Which I do dispute! But I won't always be 27! Maybe when I'm older I'll regret not making the most of my young appearance?


i think it shows how u have found u dont need to do that tho to feel good, yeah u could still go out like that but i think most of the time people who do go out all slutty are trying to make up for something . they go out like that to get men to talk to them cause they want to feel wanted but the fact is i think if most went out with nice clothes on they would get more attention beause they look pretty and like someone u want to go out with rather than all the b.s they get from blokes who just want to f**k them cause they look like a slut

yeah u might not always be a size 10 or 27 y.o but u will always be a classy chick


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

It depends really if my lady is just popping to Tesco express then heels, batty riders and corset is not required

Time and a place for everything imo


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Classy has its place, but so does slutty!
> 
> i love it when my mrs dresses slutty cos it doesnt happen often, so when it does its always going to be a late night


I think that's kind of the point...it's very rare that I do it...in fact, not at all these days so I think on the odd occasion he'd like to see me get my legs out! :laugh: I don't think he wants me to look like a hooker though :laugh: but to be more revealing of my figure and show more leg (I always wear jeans or skinny fake leather trousers). It was a push at new years to wear a black dress but that was to only above my knees and and was actually high neck...so not even any clevage! :laugh:

I think it's a confidence issue though as well because in hindsight I could have worn a more revealing dress but I felt fat :laugh:


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

JammyGit said:


> If my GF was actually attractive I probably wouldn't mind. You get so many pr1cks doing that "you lookin at my bird" thing but I would be like "ohh yeah she's with me bitch"


You saying your girlfriends ugly then? :whistling:


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

you cant protect your women 24/7 though lads. A girl is usually called a slut when she sleeps around not wears minimal amount of clothes.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

i dont want no tank top wearing mini skirt wearing girlfriend to be honest, im all for girls having freedom etc, but on a night out ill always go for girls in cute little dresses, i love a little black dress or a red dress or whatever

cant stand the "look at me i put out" mini skirt/heels/tube top which is usually worn with a glare to stop men talking to her.

but on the other side some women dont like guys who wear sparkly tops, i couldnt care less i like wearing them, im not gonna make a slut walk for men though

also all you men who hate your girlfriend out dressing slutty, how do you view them in bikinis on a beach ?? thats A ok ??


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

some of these girls have esteem issues aswell and its only by getting to know someone that you find out. slutty is alot more than the way u dress, its the way some some act and behave


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

JammyGit said:


> If my GF was actually attractive I probably wouldn't mind. You get so many pr1cks doing that "you lookin at my bird" thing but I would be like "ohh yeah she's with me bitch"


you saying she isnt...harsh mate

Think you'll find women can stand up for themselves more than you think mate :lol: they arnt accessories.


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

A girl will never look sexy and classy dressed slutty. I prefer a woman to be that than look like a slutty type (even though she might not be as a person). The perception in your head as a guy seeing a woman dressed slutty will always be one minded!. It has its place behind closed doors though... :whistling:

In conclusion, slutty has its place but if it was my wife\serious girlfriend, no way on earth would I want her to be dressed slutty, if she was, she wouldnt be my gf.

My definition of slutty is short skirts, b**bs out, literally so much flesh showing, you wouldnt need an imagination...


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Her body, her decision. I wear clothes that show me off because I choose, same for her.

Well, that would be the case if I had one. Currently single.

Forgot I was single LOL


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

I dont completely agree with it being a confidence thing, ie having the confidence to wear such gear, i know of several very good looking girls that dress 'slutty' (must be a better term than that) and its actually because they are insecure, they need that contstant reasurance from men giving them the eye to make them feel better! Feel a little sorry for them really!


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Her body, her decision. I wear clothes that show me off because I choose, same for her.


yes you wear clothes to show off your biceps etc.

girls to can wear clothes to show off a nice figure. doesnt mean they need to wear a belt for a skirt and a belly tops with tits hanging out of them...

me personally i would find more attractive is a woman in say black leather trousers showing her figure and not her hole.. a nice top to compliments he upper body not some boob tube with tits hanging half out.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Her body, her decision. I wear clothes that show me off because I choose, same for her.
> 
> Well, that would be the case if I had one. Currently single.
> 
> Forgot I was single LOL


aahhhhhhh, i bet you are all sad and pining now :lol:


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

was on a date with a fit 18 yr old a while ago and took her to a nice country pub, was a family type and you could see everyone's a regular there and probably never stepped out the town, even a dog had its own beer bowl.

Anyway i pick her up and shes wearing this oversized mac coat and thought it was odd initially but didnt think anything of it until we got in the pub and sat down... realised within 2 mins everyman and that dog was gawping at her, her coat slipped open a bit and she was wearing nothing but a black bra, suspenders and thong

dirty b^tch pmsl


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

L00NEY said:


> was on a date with a fit 18 yr old a while ago and took her to a nice country pub, was a family type and you could see everyone's a regular there and probably never stepped out the town, even a dog had its own beer bowl.
> 
> Anyway i pick her up and shes wearing this oversized mac coat and thought it was odd initially but didnt think anything of it until we got in the pub and sat down... realised within 2 mins everyman and that dog was gawping at her, her coat slipped open a bit and she was wearing nothing but a black bra, suspenders and thong
> 
> dirty b^tch pmsl


Yeah i hate it when your mum wears that too.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Yeah i hate it when your mum wears that too.


Especialy my Mum bless her she's 86 in April and has asked to have a key party!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Yeah i hate it when your mum wears that too.


Yo momma so fat, when she turns around, people give her a welcome back party!


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

BIGLBS385 said:


> Especialy my Mum bless her she's 86 in April and has asked to have a key party!


Whats the problem?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> Yo momma so fat, when she turns around, people give her a welcome back party!


my mums dead mate.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

Theres a difference between dressing sexy and looking slutty.

Personally I like a bit left to the imagination.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> my mums dead mate.


sorry mate. nothing meant by it obviously


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

Lady in the street, complete slutty dirt bag in the bedroom...


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

jeggins are the way forward


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> sorry mate. nothing meant by it obviously


lol, you fell for the old internet "my mums dead" :lol: no NOOOO surely not!!

(she is alive and well....appart from the apparent obeasity problem you have just told me about...)


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Afghan said:


> jeggins are the way forward


mate, learn your fashion. No self respecting female would wear jeggins now....maybe 3 years ago!

(i know i sound like gok wan...but i made the mistake of suggesting a girl wear some the other day and i was informed on this fact, im really not into fashion :lol: )


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

To be fair i dont know the programme or the person involved but the title suggests to me it some crappy reality show. the reason she is probably dressed like that is coz sex sells and if the programme is crap then jazz it up with sex and the tv show is onto a winner

Just got it up on youtube and you should not watch this sh1te. turn over and watch a documentary or pick up a book !!!!!


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> lol, you fell for the old internet "my mums dead" :lol: no NOOOO surely not!!
> 
> (she is alive and well....appart from the apparent obeasity problem you have just told me about...)


AAAAAHHHHHAAAAAAHHHHHHAAAAAA

I fecking knew it!! I was sat here waiting to see which way this would go!!


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Yeah i hate it when your mum wears that too.


shut it you slaaag haha


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> lol, you fell for the old internet "my mums dead" :lol: no NOOOO surely not!!
> 
> (she is alive and well....appart from the apparent obeasity problem you have just told me about...)


lol u cvnt

in that case Yo mommas so fat she jumped up in the air and got stuck


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

lukeee said:


> Whats the problem?


Give me your address and you will get invite,don't worry mate. :beer:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> lol, you fell for the old internet "my mums dead" :lol: no NOOOO surely not!!
> 
> (she is alive and well....appart from the apparent obeasity problem you have just told me about...)


Bad-ass! lol


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

BIGLBS385 said:


> Give me your address and you will get invite,don't worry mate. :beer:


Fecking cheers mate!! Nice one!! :tongue:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> lol u cvnt
> 
> in that case Yo mommas so fat she jumped up in the air and got stuck


my mum suffers from anorexia mate so i doubt this is the case


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

not read whole thread but for me theres a time and a place,do love a bit of slutty dressing and guys looking when out and about,but not 24/7,hardly appropriate to head down to nursery with mrs in full on nightclub slutwear or out in tescos getting the weekly in lol but i am 100% for a girl flaunting what she got when going out for night out etc,get kick out of other guys (and gals sometimes lol) ogling etc,obv you get jealous haters too but hey gotta take the good with the bad


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Breda said:


> It depends really if my lady is just popping to Tesco express then heels, batty riders and corset is not required
> 
> Time and a place for everything imo


Lol, Tesco and the poundshop is the new bashment dancehall, nothing wrong with some eye candy whilst doing my mundane shopping.

Back to the op, dresscode should be Stockings and suspenders in the bedroom, apron and marigolds in the house and garden and a military Ghilli suit in the street.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> my mum suffers from anorexia mate so i doubt this is the case


fcuk off :laugh::laugh:


----------



## RobertGolf (Mar 29, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> Flaunt it to everyone, as long as she's hot. If you've got a fit girl on your arm that everyone's admiring you feel like a boss


Then when someone makes amove on her all the time.....?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> fcuk off :laugh::laugh:


Mate thats not nice, i wouldnt laugh if your mum had a serious condition :ban:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

weeman said:


> not read whole thread but for me theres a time and a place,do love a bit of slutty dressing and guys looking when out and about,but not 24/7,hardly appropriate to head down to nursery with mrs in full on nightclub slutwear or out in tescos getting the weekly in lol but i am 100% for a girl flaunting what she got when going out for night out etc,get kick out of other guys (and gals sometimes lol) ogling etc,obv you get jealous haters too but hey gotta take the good with the bad


those boots are kinda slutty there :laugh:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> To be fair i dont know the programme or the person involved but the title suggests to me it some crappy reality show. the reason she is probably dressed like that is coz sex sells and if the programme is crap then jazz it up with sex and the tv show is onto a winner
> 
> Just got it up on youtube and you should not watch this sh1te. turn over and watch a documentary or pick up a book !!!!!


It's a dance competition and there are some serious dancers in it who are world class. I watch it because I used to dance and find some of the skills unbelievable. Just because you might not like dance doesn't mean it's sh!t!  All the judges are professional dancers and Kimberley Wyatt is one of the Pussy Cat Dolls who is a classically trained dancer.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RobertGolf said:


> Then when someone makes amove on her all the time.....?


A sign your not training hard enough, eating enough or taking enough gear :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

RobertGolf said:


> Then when someone makes amove on her all the time.....?


then if they are fit i ask them if they wanna have a 3sum with us and can i take pics.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

RobertGolf said:


> Then when someone makes amove on her all the time.....?


Then in my situation I say 'sorry, I have a boyfriend'...simple as!

I don't udnerstand all this fuss about men hitting on the girlfriends...all that happens (if she's to be trusted) is she says 'no, I have a boyfriend'.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Katy said:


> It's a dance competition and there are some serious dancers in it who are world class. I watch it because I used to dance and find some of the skills unbelievable. Just because you might not like dance doesn't mean it's sh!t!  All the judges are professional dancers and Kimberley Wyatt is one of the Pussy Cat Dolls who is a classically trained dancer.


i know what your talking about katy. i watch it from time to time (i was a breakdancer) ive seen the clothes she comes on with. she has a different look all the time, its mad..


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Tbh, i dont get the people complaining about guys making a move. Are you really that insecure in your own relationship? Maybe your mrs comes across as unhappy and you know she would be led astray?

Cos if thats not the case, then you know your mrs wont be interested. I have to actually TELL my mrs to play along with it for a bit. Let them chat her up. Its funny talking about it after aswell with her then. Most guys in a bar willl try the smooth boy approach which makes my mrs want to puke so its funny when i can hear what they are saying cos im instantly thinking "FAIL, crash and burn!"


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

herc said:


> i know what your talking about katy. i watch it from time to time (i was a breakdancer) ive seen the clothes she comes on with. she has a different look all the time, its mad..


I know...this year she has gone for what looks like yellow hair though! Much better brunette I think or just less peroxidey.

She has an amazing physique and is very pretty but she does flaunt it a little unnecessarily I think.

The shows good though! Some of the performances blow my mind!


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Katy said:


> I know...this year she has gone for what looks like yellow hair though! Much better brunette I think or just less peroxidey.
> 
> She has an amazing physique and is very pretty but she does flaunt it a little unnecessarily I think.
> 
> The shows good though! Some of the performances blow my mind!


yeh i think she is smoking looking brunette. she has a cracking body aswell..

yeh some good breakdancers. alot of pole dancers to


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

weeman said:


> then if they are fit i ask them if they wanna have a 3sum with us and can i take pics.


And you know he means it!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

never had a problem with men chatting my girlfriend up.

if where out as a group and i guys starts chatting my girlfriend up ill give her the **** and go dance or whatever. i know shes coming home with me and does a girls confidence the world of good


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Katy said:


> It's a dance competition and there are some serious dancers in it who are world class. I watch it because I used to dance and find some of the skills unbelievable. Just because you might not like dance doesn't mean it's sh!t!  All the judges are professional dancers and Kimberley Wyatt is one of the Pussy Cat Dolls who is a classically trained dancer.


I have nothing against dance what so ever. One of my mates is a proffesional breakdancer who has been in several videos but my instat thoughts when i see the clip was Xfactor come strictly come dancing. My personal opinion is that all the churned out american and english reality programes are Sh1t. Great dancers and great singers are something else. I just find that sort of T.v Mind numbing and there seems to be so much of it. Dont like the pussy cat dolls either !!!

Obviously each to there own and everyone is different, thats what makes the world a great place but my idea of a good female singer is or a good dancer is these people











Or combine singing and dancing together with elvis !!!!!! Hes got moves !


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

lukeee said:


> And you know he means it!!!!!! :thumb:


damn right,and its happened so many times pmsl


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

lukeee said:


> Fecking cheers mate!! Nice one!! :tongue:


o.a.p. feckers,Ass ticklers and ******* gay club

swinger lane

upper pratts bottom

ashford(just down the road from you)


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Tbh, i dont get the people complaining about guys making a move. Are you really that insecure in your own relationship? Maybe your mrs comes across as unhappy and you know she would be led astray?
> 
> Cos if thats not the case, then you know your mrs wont be interested. I have to actually TELL my mrs to play along with it for a bit. Let them chat her up. Its funny talking about it after aswell with her then. Most guys in a bar willl try the smooth boy approach which makes my mrs want to puke so its funny when i can hear what they are saying cos im instantly thinking "FAIL, crash and burn!"


really?

i don't think i'm really that insecure about past relationships and what you're saying is a nice way to for it to work in theory but it just doesnt work like that, not for me anyway, depends where we are when we're out and who we're with but i know most of the time if we're out clubbing i know most of the girls i've gone out with don't want to be bothered, then you don't know if the guy's seen you with her and is taking the p1ss by tryng to pull her, maybe i am insecure, i'd like to think i'm not but sitting in a club watching blokes trying to pull my missus all night just isnt something i've ever let happen, it's nice to think i'm secure enough in the relationship and a calm and content enough person in myself etc but lets be honest when you're out in a club with your missus and some pr1ck trys to pull her that theory goes out the window


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

t4tremendous said:


> really?
> 
> i don't think i'm really that insecure about past relationships and what you're saying is a nice way to for it to work in theory but it just doesnt work like that, not for me anyway, depends where we are when we're out and who we're with but i know most of the time if we're out clubbing i know most of the girls i've gone out with don't want to be bothered, then you don't know if the guy's seen you with her and is taking the p1ss by tryng to pull her, maybe i am insecure, i'd like to think i'm not but sitting in a club watvhing blokes trying to pull my missus all night just isnt something i've ever let happen, it's nice to think i'm secure enough in the relationship and a calm and content enough person in myself etc but lets be honest when you're out in a club with your missus and some pr1ck trys to pull her that theory goes out the window


not theory mate. done it before.

i come back from the toilet, hes chatting her up, i dont say anything, keep my back to them, but i listen in. Puley for entertainment cos i know she wont say anything leading him on.

It wont take long before she points me out and you get the whole "im so sorry mate i didnt realise" which then leads on to the whole "i want to train but dont know what im doing" blah blah blah zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.....


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

herc said:


> yeh i think she is smoking looking brunette. she has a cracking body aswell..
> 
> yeh some good breakdancers. alot of pole dancers to


Indeed...I'm pleased to see pole dancers in it...really good routines! And unbelievable strength!



retro-mental said:


> I have nothing against dance what so ever. One of my mates is a proffesional breakdancer who has been in several videos but my instat thoughts when i see the clip was Xfactor come strictly come dancing. My personal opinion is that all the churned out american and english reality programes are Sh1t. Great dancers and great singers are something else. I just find that sort of T.v Mind numbing and there seems to be so much of it. Dont like the pussy cat dolls either !!!
> 
> Obviously each to there own and everyone is different, thats what makes the world a great place but my idea of a good female singer is or a good dancer is these people


I said you 'might not like dance'....didn't want to assume. Although it is reality tv, some of the performances are those that people would pay to see in the theatre. I like it anyway.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

everyone to a degree has some for of insecurity etc.. its natural..

say some dude did chat your mrs up and was bigger/better looking than you - of course thats going to bring insecurities into the mix. regardless of how 'macho' you are..

people cheat, have affairs, if they want to they will simple. all you can do is hold back your insecurities and trust the person your with.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> not theory mate. done it before.
> 
> i come back from the toilet, hes chatting her up, i dont say anything, keep my back to them, but i listen in. Puley for entertainment cos i know she wont say anything leading him on.
> 
> It wont take long before she points me out and you get the whole "im so sorry mate i didnt realise" which then leads on to the whole "i want to train but dont know what im doing" blah blah blah zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.....


have you been following me!!! so true lmao


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> not theory mate. done it before.
> 
> i come back from the toilet, hes chatting her up, i dont say anything, keep my back to them, but i listen in. Puley for entertainment cos i know she wont say anything leading him on.
> 
> It wont take long before she points me out and you get the whole "im so sorry mate i didnt realise" which then leads on to the whole "i want to train but dont know what im doing" blah blah blah zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.....


lol

maybe it's more situational, a girl i was going out with was training to be a vet, we went out to a club with a couple of mates, it was a local little club so we all knew most of the people in there and had spil up chatting to people etc, she's chatting to this bloke about 10 years older than her when i went over to her, he was a vet in austrailia or something, he agknowledged me and our mates were leaving so she came over with me to say bye to them, she was telling me how he's was a vet in austrailia, even offered to buy her a drink, but he'd clocked she was with me now and i even chatted to him for about 5 mins a while later about rugby, then my missus and another mate came over and she took over talking to him about vet stuff, i had no problem with that, we're out to have a good time, it's cool to meet new people, they had something in common to chat about and even though he'd offered to buy her a drink he knew i was with her now and i was happy to let them chat, no problem, then an example where its completely different, i'm sitting at the bar, there's one person between me and my missus and some complete fuucking mug walks up to her and just blatently puts it on her: "what's happening sexy you want a drink", i jump up straight away: "that's my missus bruv you taking the p1ss"? i dont think that's wrong or an insecurity, i know she doesnt want to be bothered especially by someone who looked as much of a mug as this bloke, also like i said before you dont know if he's mugging you off by trying to pull your missus knowing that you're their with her, i dont in any part of my head think that if the right bloke happends to ask her if she wants a drink shes about to run out the door with him but i suppose i like to think of it as being more over protective than insecure, surely there's a line where you say something in those situations and it not mean you're being completely insecure?


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

I wish I could make my Mrs more provocative!


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

I would say Kimberly wyatt dresses sexy not slutty if we rewind a few years.

Katie price, Jodie marsh dressed like sluts for press exposure plus they were also sluts anyway sleeping with as many men as they could.

There is a thin line between sexy and slutty.

I think the problem largely comes down to women being bitchy if your in a bar and a women comes in and every blokes eyes turn to her, the female response is look at that [email protected]!


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

TBH with my ex or any girl I've been with for that matter I never mind them being chatted up. I'll happily leave them to it and say there own thing. Never need to interlude/interrupt ever. I'm not there boss. They can say what the feel which they nearly always do to someone slime-ing onto them.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I used to see a girl who had an absolute killer body, but would never wear anything even remotley tight or showy. She would order dresses, try them on, and if it even looked the slightest bit figure hugging would send straight back. In her head she believed she had a slight belly, and it was all in her head, she had a tiny curve at the front that was not perfectly flat. In my eyes it was like having a ferarri and driving it with a potato sack covering it.

I am very much a 'if you got it flaunt it' type person I suppose, although there is a fine line between sexy and trampy. I am never jealous, so love it when girlfriends get attention.


----------



## Anderson51188 (Jan 31, 2012)

a lady in the streets but a freak in the sheets :tongue:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

The more you leave the girl to it and not play the "protective card", the more she will be looking right through the person chatting her up and watching you.

Even happens now and im married. The fact your so confident to leave your mrs to it and walk away seems to be something they love....unless you are with a complete slag, in which case its only a matter of time till she cheats anyway.


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Love it


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> aahhhhhhh, i bet you are all sad and pining now :lol:


I'm actually properly ****ed in the head. Trying to move on tho! Thanks for reminding me, ar$ehole


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Papa Lazarou said:


> *I'm actually properly ****ed in the head*. Trying to move on tho! Thanks for reminding me, ar$ehole


You're on a bodybuilding forum! we are all f.ucked in the head!!!!


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> You're on a bodybuilding forum! we are all f.ucked in the head!!!!


Perhaps thats why it feels so homely. Will put on my slippers and grab my pipe


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Perhaps thats why it feels so homely. Will put on my slippers and grab my pipe


Grab your pipe?? Errr not in here! Get in the adult lounge sextion!! (notice deliberatly miss spelled "section"  )


----------



## Jaymond0 (May 14, 2011)

i love it when my mates missus dresses slutty for a night out. She has her bacon butty hanging right out!!


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't mind people's girlfriends dressing slutty I'm all for it just as long as they act sluty aswell


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

if you`ve got it let the boys see it!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Ive got so much more respect for a modest girl.... Both in their personality and dress.... And find it much more attractive and a turn on having to use my imagination to undress them with my eyes!

Yeah the 100's of girls with those one piece skin tight dresses which stop just below the bum going around town turn me/us mad.. but id much prefer the latter!


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

They can do WHAT EVER THE **** THEY WANNA DO!! - Hodgetwins reference


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

lxm said:


> Ive got so much more respect for a modest girl.... Both in their personality and dress.... And find it much more attractive and a turn on having to use my imagination to undress them with my eyes!
> 
> Yeah the 100's of girls with those one piece skin tight dresses which stop just below the bum going around town turn me/us mad.. but id much prefer the latter!


Don't you mean the former? :confused1:


----------



## andyfrance001 (Jan 11, 2011)

My wife has a body to die for even after 15 years together her figure is fantastic, she goes to the gym five times per week and I love her dressing sexy. If guys look at her thats fine as long as they dont stare whilst i'm with her, thats disrespectful, and then they would have me to deal with. Dress sexy ladies if you have the body to show it off., why not?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

does this thread come with pictures, to save me reading over the entire thing...but ill ad one thing, for what ever reason i watch TOWIE, and the girls repluse me except the new one Georgina who only wears jeans and nice fitting tops when out and hates short skirts blah blah blah, really see the difference in class and sex when shes with them other slapper hoe's


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

lxm said:


> Ive got so much more respect for a modest girl.... Both in their personality and dress.... And find it much more attractive *and a turn on having to use my imagination to undress them with my eyes*!
> 
> Yeah the 100's of girls with those one piece skin tight dresses which stop just below the bum going around town turn me/us mad.. but id much prefer the latter!


ahhhh, so you are that wierd pervy bloke that stands at the side of the dancefloor watching/scaring all the girls :lol:


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

As much as it's nice to see a good looking girl dressed slutty, it doesn't do it for me in public and certainly wouldn't go out with a girl dressed like that. To me it's a hint of stocking, the way the waistline nips in, a hint of cleavage that's a turn on. In your face puts me off, as rightly or wrongly I just think slut. Save it for the bedroom.


----------



## Al n (Mar 31, 2011)

I prefer the lady on my arm dressing nice without looking like a tart. She has pretty good fashion sense anyway and a cracking body so she always looks good whatever she wears but whens this dance show on anyway, I may have to have a look just out of curiosity:whistling:


----------



## Jarl (Oct 23, 2011)

i like a classy dressed girl, its much more appealing, its very easy to dress like hooker, but the girls who dress very classy with nice fitted clothes always get a double take from me!


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

I like my girl to dress nice but definatley not slutty even though she has the body for it, I dont like the idea of men gawping and trying it on. Thats not because I dont trust her in any way but its just doesnt sit well with me


----------



## DaveCarnage (Dec 29, 2011)

When im on a cycle it dont matter what clothes any female is wearing, cus im Xraying them from the second I see them!

even these beautys....


----------



## MWVEC (Feb 5, 2011)

Well i sound like a jealous possesive paranoid boyfriend and she gets annoyed all the time BUT..

When i see girls out in clubs with skirts up their asses bending over the bar showing everyone what they had for brekfast i think "what a slut!!"

Also find myself perving too ofcorse and see fellas torturing her.

Now i think some of the times girls are naive and dont realise when their hanging out all over the place.

As many have said about their other halves.. my girlfriend has an amazing body (punching well above my weight) and i see fellas perving on her all the time even when just out shopping get people staring at her ass and boobs and thats when shes wearing a tshirt up to her neck and jeans.

She never shows any cleavage which i wouldnt mind but if she comes down in a short dress that is riding up as she walks i get really annoyed and say something cuz i know im going to have to deal with her getting stared at and when im not with her fellas chatting her up and trying to get a feel.

I think the sluttyness should be left for behind closed doors or when its just the 2 of us not in a club senario at most.

So i have to agree with KATY on this one..


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

i would rather go out with a women dressed slutty and showing of her bits than a fatty thats just interested in kebabs :thumbup1:


----------



## jed (Nov 30, 2011)

I don't mind if I'm going out with her cause she looks hot but if she's going out with just her girl mates I don't like it, not because I don't trust her but because I know she's gonna get hassled and have some slime ball squeezing her ****


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

jed said:


> I don't mind if I'm going out with her cause she looks hot but if she's going out with just her girl mates I don't like it, not because I don't trust her but because I know she's gonna get hassled and have some slime ball squeezing her ****


Surely that's her choice though? If you trust her and she doesn't mind getting a bit of hassle then does it it matter?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Papa Lazarou said:


> TBH with my ex or any girl I've been with for that matter I never mind them being chatted up. I'll happily leave them to it and say there own thing. Never need to interlude/interrupt ever. I'm not there boss. They can say what the feel which they nearly always do to someone slime-ing onto them.


Im not jealous or posessive in the slightest but i would never let another guy chat my girlfriend up whilst im there! I accept it happens when shes out with friends and i totally trust her anyway but when were out together that sort of sh!t just doesnt fly. Nor could i just leave her to it!

Suppose everybody is different lol!


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

jed said:


> I don't mind if I'm going out with her cause she looks hot but if she's going out with just her girl mates I don't like it, *not because I don't trust her but because I know she's gonna get hassled and have some slime ball squeezing her ****[/*QUOTE]
> 
> deal with it i get attention when i go out as well, the score on the doors and all that.and on another note dont let her any where near me bro or i will take her of you lol


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

i work in a night club so if i have a girlfriend and shes in the club i cant expect her just to not talk to anyone at all all night, if she dances/ gets chatted up i just leave her to it no problems. however if some guy is copping a feel and she doesnt want it or w.e ill obviously step in, or if there harrassing her or w.e

if she kisses a bloke or w.e thats a problem i would have with her not him.

when shes out with me i want my partner looking classy, however i wont tell her what to dress or ask her to change. i just pick girlfriends in the first place who dress that way.

my ex used to wear really nice tight Little black dresses with 28gg. she got a LOT of attention lol used to turn me on knowing i was taking it home after she rejected all them guys.

maybe im ****ed up or mature or a pussy, judge how you will


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

I'd punch her in the throat if she dressed like a slag or put too much make up on. In fact i might buy her a few hijabs.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

RobertGolf said:


> Then when someone makes amove on her all the time.....?


If she don't tell them to fvck off I won't either. I'll tell HER to fvck off. If you can't rely on her to be right by you what's the point in being with her?

That's why I don't mind them flaunting it


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> If she don't tell them to fvck off I won't either. I'll tell HER to fvck off. If you can't rely on her to be right by you what's the point in being with her?
> 
> That's why I don't mind them flaunting it


^^^^ this


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Singh01 said:


> I'd punch her in the throat *if she dressed like a slag or put too much make up on*. In fact i might buy her a few hijabs.


why does putting revealing sexy clothes on make you a slag. youve got none on in your avi,if that is you


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Singh01 said:


> I'd punch her in the throat if she dressed like a slag or put too much make up on. In fact i might buy her a few hijabs.


Why in the throat??


----------



## Cythraul (Oct 5, 2011)

Sluts gonna slut.

Disregard females acquire currency.


----------



## BigAd (Jan 29, 2012)

he didnt mention it was a ball ache diggin her up and spinning her round.... harsh i know but couldnt resist... sorry!


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

When my girlfriend goes out with her girl's for some drinks which is rare i prefer her to cover up so she gains less attention, but saying that im abit hypocritical because come summer i seem to have lost all my t-shirts.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> Flaunt it to everyone, as long as she's hot. If you've got a fit girl on your arm that everyone's admiring you feel like a boss


ABSOLUTELY!!



Raptor said:


> Very much depends, my ex gf was a blond hottie with big fake tits and i liked it when she wore slutty clothes as she was with me and if guys stared if even gave me an ego boost. However there was a few times where i ended up beating guys up who were being pricks / disrespectful. The girl i'm seeing at the moment, also stunning fake books, people will notice her very easily... 2 weeks ago i was in a club and every time i went for a pi55 some pr**k was coming over and kept asking for her number, after the 3rd time i lost it big time and had a word with him, he didn't come back. But to answer the question, it's good to see your girl looking hot, but not good if drunken guys comment, depends on where you go i suppose.
> 
> p.s Katy, please post of pics of slutty and none slutty so we can judge if you should be allowed to go out dressed like that


Bugger that, last Sunday in the Gym I had a bit of the flu, so I didn't train but watch my wife train (squats/stiff legged deads etc) and coached her a little, took some snap shots of the iphone so she could see her form etc..

I go of for a 10min sess in the steam room to clear the lungs, and she tells me later some try hard with a paunch tried to chat her up for 25mins while she finished legs...

I guess He thought I was the PT and not the husband! LOL


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The only person l want to know my other half is a slut is me....

Tima and a place IMO, YES l know l am an old stick in the mud, but hey l am fine with it TBH


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Milky said:


> *The only person l want to know my other half is a slut is me....*
> 
> Tima and a place IMO, YES l know l am an old stick in the mud, but hey l am fine with it TBH


exactly, if any one wants to call my misses a b*tch etc its me and me only


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

insecurities are ripping out this thread lol


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

For me the same applies to guys who are properly big and muscley..

They look big whatever they wear, so wearing a skin tight, cupped sleeve, super low V neck t-shirt just makes you look like a c0ck!

If a girl is hot and has a banging body then no need to dress like a slut with everything on show.

Hard for girls with big tits, they can't get away with the same clothes flat chested girls can as it looks slutty and like they have their tits hanging out


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

I have a zero tolerance policy now. If I see a guy look...no wait, if I see a guy LOOK like he is THINKING about looking at my bird, he has to die.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

synthasize said:


> I have a zero tolerance policy now. If I see a guy look...no wait, if I see a guy LOOK like he is THINKING about looking at my bird, he has to die.


wow are you so worried your bird will run of with the next guy that looks at her? You know its not all about cock size... girls stick around if you treat them well, listen when they talk etc..

and if your cock IS that small.... Ummmmm I'd google Chemical PE.... it works! :devil2:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Haven't read the whole thread but what's a girlfireind?


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> wow are you so worried your bird will run of with the next guy that looks at her? You know its not all about cock size... girls stick around if you treat them well, listen when they talk etc..
> 
> and if your cock IS that small.... Ummmmm I'd google Chemical PE.... it works! :devil2:


It was a joke. I'm really not bothered at all


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Can we have pictures of these girlfriends please, I'm finding it hard to understand what you all are talking about and wish to contribute....


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> wow are you so worried your bird will run of with the next guy that looks at her? You know its not all about cock size... girls stick around if you treat them well, listen when they talk etc..
> 
> and if your cock IS that small.... Ummmmm I'd google Chemical PE.... it works! :devil2:


Googled it lol, u for real haha. Aus is definitely trying to build the perfect human !!!


----------



## markandspike (Jul 9, 2008)

husky said:


> I'm old fashioned that way , i'd rather my mrs Looks sexy without looking like a call girl out for business-the slutty look is when its our time.There seems to be a misconception with some girls nowadays that you look more sexy by showing more of your body-imoa fraid not, there's something extra special about a women showing just enough without giving too much away-think it comes down to having class or not.


Too true.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Keep the sexy clothes for the bedroom only. You can still dress attractively, & with your age, dress size & good looks, I'm sure you look stunning.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Why in the throat??


cos its 10x more brutal.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

harryalmighty said:


> cos its 10x more brutal.


hes right, i nearly killed my mate doing it once when sparing in the garden :lol:

he actually went blue cos i crushed his windpipe!!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

synthasize said:


> It was a joke. I'm really not bothered at all


obvious back tracking here...


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> and if your cock IS that small.... Ummmmm I'd google Chemical PE.... it works! :devil2:


Think I might google it aswell lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

huge monguss said:


> Think I might google it aswell lol


yeah, me too. Mines not small but no such thing as too big :lol:


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Highlights three points from this thread:

1. You have guys, who do not want partners in certain way as clearly they are insecure (as they can't take their partners having attention, even though it might be a flirt\chat etc. which clearly means nothing, as thats why they are with their partners!)

2. You have guys, who don't mind how they dress and are secure.

3. You have guys, who prefer them not to dress slutty but are not too fussed as they are secure in themselves and their partners.

If you are number 1, then I think you have some serious self issues


----------



## liamo69 (Aug 15, 2011)

i wouldnt go anywhere with my woman if she looked plain,i dont like the slutty look but i do like her to maybe be inbetween.id ask myself would i look at her myself if i didnt know her and she walked by wearing that?obviously its a 2 way street and she always tels me if a top or shirt looks good or not............then again if i went shopping for clothes id be liable come home with anything lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Imy79 said:


> Highlights three points from this thread:
> 
> 1. You have guys, who do not want partners in certain way as clearly they are insecure (as they can't take their partners having attention, even though it might be a flirt\chat etc. which clearly means nothing, as thats why they are with their partners!)
> 
> ...


again, this is a bodybuilding forum, you're talking to 95% of us :lol:


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> yeah, me too. Mines not small but no such thing as too big :lol:


Neither is mine just curious :whistling:


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> again, this is a bodybuilding forum, you're talking to 95% of us :lol:


Thats true.. :lol:

But you knwo what I meant...:laugh:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

huge monguss said:


> Neither is mine just curious :whistling:


mrs is tiny so cant go full force even now...its more for the ego


----------



## Dave3g (Apr 14, 2011)

Dananaman said:


> There's dressing like a slut and there's dressing sexy. My girlfriend would dress quite sexy when we go out, and I like that. Sexy and classy. But when I go out with my mates, I prefer all other girls to dress like complete sluts!


Yea dont see anything wrong in that at all,


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Dave3g said:


> Yea dont see anything wrong in that at all,


This shows you the perception of guys when they look at girls dressed in a certain way...


----------



## Dave3g (Apr 14, 2011)

On a serious note, my wife likes to dress somewhere inbetween, bit of leg and cleavage and she does it very tastefully. Out for a night she still catches the lads trying to get that casual glance down her top but not make it to obvious like or staring at her legs. She likes that to a degree, it makes her feel feminine and gives her confidence. At 46 she still has it, long may it last... **** think ill quit work and get home early before the kids get in from school,, :devil2:


----------



## Dave3g (Apr 14, 2011)

Imy79 said:


> This shows you the perception of guys when they look at girls dressed in a certain way...


Lighten up.. If a girl dresses like that she is going to get stared out of it


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Imy79:2858500 said:


> Highlights three points from this thread:
> 
> 1. You have guys, who do not want partners in certain way as clearly they are insecure (as they can't take their partners having attention, even though it might be a flirt\chat etc. which clearly means nothing, as thats why they are with their partners!)
> 
> ...


Why do you have issues if you dont like your partner to dress in a certain way...?

Absolute crap.

Were all different people, just because we dont conform to how you think doesnt mean we have issues.


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Dave3g said:


> Lighten up.. If a girl dresses like that she is going to get stared out of it


Yoru right, that was my point, a girl like that will always get male attention,. What I was trying to say (not explained properly, all sorts of thoughts woudl go through your head seeing a woman liek that


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Milky said:


> Why do you have issues if you dont like your partner to dress in a certain way...?
> 
> Absolute crap.
> 
> Were all different people, just because we dont conform to how you think doesnt mean we have issues.


Good point, thats just an opinion, your right everyone is different.

IMO just shows some insecurity if people feel their partners get chatted up\flirt, as IMO if your partner likes you so much, that wont matter as she wil not break your trust. I was more thinking along thos elines rather than the dressing bit, if that makes sense


----------



## Dapps (Jun 28, 2011)

Milky said:


> Why do you have issues if you dont like your partner to dress in a certain way...?
> 
> Absolute crap.
> 
> Were all different people, just because we dont conform to how you think doesnt mean we have issues.


 Couldn't of said it better mate


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Dave3g said:


> On a serious note, my wife likes to dress somewhere inbetween, bit of leg and cleavage and she does it very tastefully. Out for a night she still catches the lads trying to get that casual glance down her top but not make it to obvious like or staring at her legs. She likes that to a degree, it makes her feel feminine and gives her confidence. At 46 she still has it, long may it last... **** think ill quit work and get home early before the kids get in from school,, :devil2:


Does she have a sexy irish accent too? lol


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i love it if im honest.

i find it a massive turn on, especially knowing she is out with no panties 

and i couldnt give a toss if she is perved on. people can look but she would never let em touch.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Imy79 said:


> Good point, thats just an opinion, your right everyone is different.
> 
> IMO just shows some insecurity if people feel their partners get chatted up\flirt, as IMO if your partner likes you so much, that wont matter as she wil not break your trust. I was more thinking along thos elines rather than the dressing bit, if that makes sense


Again why does it show insecurity ?

How about if l say you must be warped in some way to enjoy your Mrs getting attention and you much be some kind of Macho tool to get off on it. whats the difference ?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Milky said:


> Again why does it show insecurity ?
> 
> How about if l say you must be warped in some way to enjoy your Mrs getting attention and you much be some kind of Macho tool to get off on it. whats the difference ?


oh hell yeah!! I'm warped! twisted!.....the stories that would curl your toes?? weeman's, but I"m try hard to catch up! LOL :devil2:


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Kimberly


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I HATE missus wearing anything remotely revealing because it bugs me when people just sit and perv at her at work (we work together) and make inappropriate comments. she doesnt wear anything revealing now as felt uncomfortable at the idiots letching over her.


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Dont bother me to be honest. However my Mrs is a bit of a Tom boy so chance would be a fine thing


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

I don't mind blokes look at my missus one bit, i find it flattering, reason i don't mind is that i trust her and after 11 years together she's never once tried making me jealous in situations she could just for attention and all the rest of it, i kinda like it in a way if other blokes look, its honestly just a trust issue imo if you don't.

Only time i didn't like it is last year in vegas we got married, had blokes trying it on in between me going for a p1ss, the bit i think is out of order is the fact they need telling about 3 times before they get the message, nobends. also groups of blokes making lewd comments when im there, thinking their fukin hard cos they've 12 mates to back them up, just think its highly disrespectful, if i saw an attractive bird with her bloke there's no way id approach her or make lewd remarks and stuff, some right clowns about.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jim78 said:


> *I don't mind blokes look at my missus one bit, i find it flattering,* reason i don't mind is that i trust her and after 11 years together she's never once tried making me jealous in situations she could just for attention and all the rest of it, i kinda like it in a way if other blokes look, its honestly just a trust issue imo if you don't.
> 
> Only time i didn't like it is last year in vegas we got married, had blokes trying it on in between me going for a p1ss, the bit i think is out of order is the fact they need telling about 3 times before they get the message, nobends. also groups of blokes making lewd comments when im there, thinking their fukin hard cos they've 12 mates to back them up, just think its highly disrespectful, if i saw an attractive bird with her bloke there's no way id approach her or make lewd remarks and stuff, some right clowns about.


Well if i knew that ya cvnt i wouldnt have tried hiding my perving on her in the gym the other day!!! lol.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2012)

Jim78 said:


> I don't mind blokes look at my missus one bit, i find it flattering, reason i don't mind is that i trust her and after 11 years together she's never once tried making me jealous in situations she could just for attention and all the rest of it, i kinda like it in a way if other blokes look, its honestly just a trust issue imo if you don't.
> 
> Only time i didn't like it is last year in vegas we got married, had blokes trying it on in between me going for a p1ss, the bit i think is out of order is the fact they need telling about 3 times before they get the message, nobends. also groups of blokes making lewd comments when im there, thinking their fukin hard cos they've 12 mates to back them up, just think its highly disrespectful, if i saw an attractive bird with her bloke there's no way id approach her or make lewd remarks and stuff, some right clowns about.


Quite true if you have issues with guys looking at your GF you have trust and self esteem issues.

Nothing f*cks a guy (or group of guys) off more than completely ignoring (or even having a little chuckle to yourself) their tragic comments about your fit bird whos with YOU not them. Any sign of agression on your part plays right nto their hands.


----------



## ticmike (Oct 31, 2010)

I wouldnt like my Mrs showing everything shes got off to anyone and everyone, id end up in a barney everytime someone stared or gave a comment in passing.

Save it for your man only ladies.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Jim78 said:


> I don't mind blokes look at my missus one bit, i find it flattering, reason i don't mind is that i trust her and after 11 years together she's never once tried making me jealous in situations she could just for attention and all the rest of it, i kinda like it in a way if other blokes look, its honestly just a trust issue imo if you don't.
> 
> Only time i didn't like it is last year in vegas we got married, had blokes trying it on in between me going for a p1ss, the bit i think is out of order is the fact they need telling about 3 times before they get the message, nobends. also groups of blokes making lewd comments when im there, thinking their fukin hard cos they've 12 mates to back them up, just think its highly disrespectful, if i saw an attractive bird with her bloke there's no way id approach her or make lewd remarks and stuff, some right clowns about.


happened to me a lot with my ex as she had massive tits lol, whenever i went to toilet id come back and someone be trying to chat her up. i used to casually walk up and say "wanna buy my girlfriend a drink mate saves me a bit of money" they usually walk back to there mates looking very deflated


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Katy said:


> I was watching Got to Dance last night and once again Kimberly Wyatt was dressed like a stripper. Now I have no issue with women wanting to show their figures but I do think that there's a time and a place. Maybe I'm just uptight? I don't think that she should be wearing mock stockings anf suspenders & mini skirt whilst auditioning performers. Now I know that it's tv blah blah blah and that she's a famous performer but it did get me into a discussion about when it's appropriate to dress like a slut.
> 
> Admittedly I'm quite reserved compared to most with my clothing when out in public and save the revealing stuff for my man. But he said that he'd absolutely love it if I dressed like, well I guess, a slut when out and about. I would have thought that guys would prefer their girlfirends to keep that for their boyfriends and not for the rest of the world to see.
> 
> What are your thoughts? Do you prefer your women to save it for you alone or to flaunt it to everyone?


You dress what you feel comfortable in, at the end of the day it's you who's got to wear the clothes.

I like a woman who dresses nice, if that's in a slutty way then sobeit.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Every time I see an ad for that program, that Kimberley looks utterly filthy. You can almost smell it through the screen.

In one ad she just lifted her leg up to show her knickers :lol: What that has to do with dancing I don't know.


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

i think it should be kept for the husband but i have no problem with other woman dressing slutty for me to view.. lol:thumb:


----------

